# Iver Johnson Tricycle, Barn Find



## Handyman (May 21, 2014)

I recently picked up an Iver Johnson tricycle that had been sitting for years in an Ashby, MA barn.   Here are a few pics of the owner actually removing it from the second floor of his barn in order to deliver it to me.  When I asked him how long it had up there there he replied, “longer than I can remember”.  It’s kind of rough, but it’s basically all there. Pete in Fitchburg
















.


----------



## dfa242 (May 21, 2014)

Very cool Pete - love the tag team approach to the hoist as well.


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2014)

Nice! That is a good one complete with a tool box! Great pics!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 21, 2014)

Yes, very cool indeed!


----------



## kz1000 (May 21, 2014)

That's my kind of "rough"


----------



## Handyman (May 22, 2014)

*1936 Catalog Pic*

I found a pic of this tricycle in a 1936 Iver Johnson catalog, it is a model #333.  I can't find any earlier catalog pics that would tell me its any older.  Because there are no serial numbers on these tricycles I'll just label this a 1936 unless any Cabe members can help with an earlier description.  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2014)

I believe that original seat toolbox is even more rare than the tricycle itself. I've never seen a trike from this era still having one attached to the seat back. Terrific find!

Dave


----------



## bobdenver1961 (May 23, 2014)

Really Nice! Cool find along with the photos!

Bob


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 23, 2014)

Great find!Even better pics!!!


----------



## Talewinds (May 23, 2014)

Incredible! Terrific find!


----------



## neighbor (May 24, 2014)

Very Very Nice! Imagine the smile on the kid who got to ride that around.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 26, 2014)

Love the pics and a great trike to boot!  Congrats!  Nice find.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 27, 2014)

AWESOME! Very jealous!


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Jun 3, 2014)

WOW !!! What a gem to find !!! So amazing and love that you have pic's of it being extracted from the actual barn !!! So cool !!!


----------

